# An MMA opponent that James Toney might actually have a chance against



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes...its "Double Rainbow Guy" (aka Hungry Bear) in his first MMA fight.






Damn it...old fan, where are you. It won't embed!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWDaBK4iT9Y


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Him or Kalib Starnes


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> There ya go mate
> 
> 
> Him or Kalib Starnes


Awesome...a physique the equal of Toney's


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Houston Alexander


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Jens Pulver


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

murrayjb said:


> Houston Alexander


I honestly think Houston would kill him. I think that pretty much any fighter in any weight class in the UFC could beat Toney. Clay Guida could probably take him down no problem. 

I, personally, never need to see him in the UFC again. If I was in Dana's position I would consider withholding his payday due to the obvious complete lack of preparation he put into it. Who cares if he is the only boxer to step up. He was a complete embarrassment. What's to respect? Randy could of got better competition out of a mannequin.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

todd dufee obviously, he wont take it down and will likely gas and get caught throwing for the fences too much.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Even most guys in this forum would win :sarcastic12:
Dont get caught and than put him to sleep. He looked unbelievably shit yesterday.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

KImbo slice


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Batista


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That would be ideal if he were fighting in Strikeforce!:thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Batista


Honestly, when we are talking about _MMA_ fighters, Batista doesn't actually fit in. The fact that he is training MMA doesn't make him an MMA fighter just yet.

Toney would destroy him with ease.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah and it would be fun to watch!:thumb02:


----------



## Heat02 (Dec 31, 2009)

Rauno™ said:


> Honestly, when we are talking about _MMA_ fighters, Batista doesn't actually fit in. The fact that he is training MMA doesn't make him an MMA fighter just yet.
> 
> Toney would destroy him with ease.


We've never seen Batista fight. Nothing would surprise me. Kimbo Slice beat Mercer.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Him or Kalib Starnes


omg, fat people mma. brilliant!


----------



## kiley_sean (Dec 31, 2008)

Sylvia


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Jens Pulver


That's just mean.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe someone who normally fights at middleweight will do!:thumb02:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

andromeda_68 said:


> omg, fat people mma. brilliant!


Needs to be more politically correct. Perhaps, "Plus Size" MMA.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

A whole host of HW and via lipo suction, LHW guys who only strike.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

James Thompson? Reckon Toney'd stand a decent chance against him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think fat is appropriate, especially with Toney!:thumb02:


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Butterbean? Ray Mercer?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Apparently this Kangaroo has been talking smack about Toney. Might as well go for the real circus side show and fight him:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!:confused02:


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

that picture is awesome! the camera flying through the air makes the photo imo.

on the pc thing. that's a little silly in regards to the word 'fat' in a sport where people commonly call eachother **** and pussies.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Paul Buentello no joke


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

andromeda_68 said:


> that picture is awesome! the camera flying through the air makes the photo imo.
> 
> on the pc thing. that's a little silly in regards to the word 'fat' in a sport where people commonly call eachother **** and pussies.


Oh...I wasn't being serious. Just mocking the PC attitude that is so pervasive.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How is that perverse?


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

Who do you think would win if Kimbo and Toney ever fought? I think Toney could KO Kimbo.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

James TOney will beat anybody who has no jujitsu or wrestling ability. So the list of opponents is slim. That is y he should stick to boxing he is good at it and gets paid a lot more than he does in mma.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Oh...I wasn't being serious. Just mocking the PC attitude that is so pervasive.


gotcha. haven't been posting regularly that long, hadn't seen the pc police yet  hehe.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

schiops said:


> Who do you think would win if Kimbo and Toney ever fought? I think Toney could KO Kimbo.


hmm well kimbo can take guys down..and will take Toney down, can he finish him before he gasses...probably not, but then again im pretty sure Toney will gas on the floor as well....so who knows what would happen. Id put my money on Kimbo tho.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

schiops said:


> Who do you think would win if Kimbo and Toney ever fought? I think Toney could KO Kimbo.


For sure Toney would KO Kimbo.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I say Toney should fight .....drum roll please.....Charlie Z!!!!!! Thats right Boxer vs "Boxer" !!!!


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

Gabe Rudibagga


----------

